# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  18-nasto latek niski wzrost, opis/pytanie

## XSKK

*Witam*
Jestem 18-nasto letnim chłopakiem, który czuje się źle z niskim wzrostem.
Niemalże każdy rówieśnik jest ode mnie wyższy.
Może zacznę od danych wzrost/waga/wiek:

Wzrost : 167 cm
Waga : 65 kg
Wiek : 18 lat

Moje oczekiwania : Chciałbym zwiększyć swój wzrost chociaż o kilka cm.

Rodzina :
Mama : 158 cm
Tata : 172 cm
Brat (21 lat) : 173 cm

Chciałbym, aby wypowiedział się na ten temat lekarz i pomógł mi w tym.
Jeszcze nie byłem na wizycie u Endokrynologa, ale mam taki zamiar.

Czy mogę się leczyć w takim wieku i czy jest możliwość podskoczenia kilku cm w górę ?
I ile trwa leczenie i na czym polega ?
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Guacamole

twoi rodzice nie należą do najwyższych ludzi, dlatego twój wzrost może być ukierunkowany genetycznie. owszem, według mnie zdecydowanie wizyta u endokrynologa to dobry pomysł, ale pomyśl też o sporcie (np. siatkówce czy pływaniu), który pozytywnie wpływa na ciało.

----------

